# Free Hosting



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Whats the best free hosting service for a forum like phpbb?


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

I have used freehostia before - all the features are there and most importantly - NO ADS!! It can be a little slower than paid hosting sometimes, but hey - it's free!

Data storage: 250 MB
Monthly bandwidth: 5 GB
Hosting for 2 domains
PHP & Perl enabled
1 MySQL database
10 MB MySQL DB space

Jay


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice, I have awardspace.com already, would you recommend going to freehostia for forums?


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

The hosting is reliable, you can use a subdomain or add your own domain to the account, it has PHP, MYSQL, plenty of storage space and bandwidth for a new forum - all the features you would expect in paid hosting but with lesser storage and bandwidth, which would not be great for a corporate website but should be fine for your forum


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, Ill post here if I need anyhelp installing.


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Meh I need help installing. Can someone help? First of all how should I upload the phpbb files? Through file manager? Or something else. File manager doesnt upload entire folders. Forgive my newbness.


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok im uploading them, but how to install once they are uploaded?


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Nvm I got to install,
Well, What exactly is the database name it is asking for?


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Well Ive gotten the sql database name & all but when I hit install I keep getting an ERROR! =( This is what it says when click install



> Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /home/www/ioclan.freehostia.com/-iO-Forums/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/www/ioclan.freehostia.com/-iO-Forums/db/mysql4.php on line 330
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP!!!! I want to finish this & im close to installing.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

To start, have you created the database on the server yet?
Then have you tried running hte installation script fro the software?
You would go to *something like* http://ioclan.freehostia.com/phpbbforums/install/install.php ( if you were installing it in the phpbb folder on the server)

When you go to your install directory, you need to input the; 
database server hostname
Database name
username and password to connect to the database

Follow this checklist!


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok I installed it but now im stuck on the page where it says "Delete the directories contrib & install". Everytime I click anylinks or anything I get this error.



> Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in /home/www/ioclan.freehostia.com/-iO-Forums/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/www/ioclan.freehostia.com/-iO-Forums/db/mysql4.php on line 330
> 
> ...


At my hosts (freehostia) page, I cant see my SQL database anymore, but it still says theres on registered. Weird?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

YOu can delete those directories using your FTP client.....

That error means that all available connections are in use by other clients....Try again later (problem with them not you)

Is there any preference to using freehostia?

789mb is free and they are far more reliable than freehostia...They also have very fast MySQL servers (they give out 5 MySQL databases and users versus the 1 you get with freehostia)


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Other clients? I am the only person on. Not only that, but I cant see my MySQL database account =/ I also cant make new ones since it says one is being used yet the one being used doesnt show up =/ Wow. Any suggestions besides another host?


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

It was the host lol they had A downtime I think lol the account appeared again. Thnx for the help. Forums work lol.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Sequal7 said:


> 789mb is free and they are far more reliable than freehostia...They also have very fast MySQL servers (they give out 5 MySQL databases and users versus the 1 you get with freehostia)


I haven't come across them before, but that does seem like a better package!. I'm usually happy to host sites for friends on my servers, but sometimes I'll refuse for whatever reason (usually content) and point them in the direction of freehostia only because that's the one I've used in the past. Cheers for the link Sequal7 - will pass it on to anybody I think might get some use from it 

Jay


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

I offer free hosting. Xen Web - Free cPanel Hosting

To get the smallest plan you post five times but they cannot be spammed posts. After that you don't have to post again but of course I'd appreciate it if you did.


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

789 failed me. I couldnt log into FTP =/ I went with hostia & it worked. LOL


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

bkzballa said:


> 789 failed me. I couldnt log into FTP =/ I went with hostia & it worked. LOL


 They are having troubles right now with the FTP connections. Sorry I didnt notice that before sending you there, but it should be resolved shortly.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2007)

I am also offering free hosting.This is ads free,Cpanel,fantastico n other enable hosting.


----------

